
Company Culture Lessons from 5x Startup Founder David Cancel - bryanlanders
http://missionandvalues.co/episodes/drift/
======
bryanlanders
This is episode 6 of the Mission & Values podcast. David Cancel, now CEO and
Co-founder of Drift, has tons of experience in building startup teams and he's
full of bold, insightful ideas that you can learn from.

If you prefer reading to listening, here's the long-form version on Medium:
[https://blog.missionandvalues.co/the-mission-values-of-
drift...](https://blog.missionandvalues.co/the-mission-values-of-
drift-44eba2017dff)

Let me know what you think!

